# Back with a revanche



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi everyone

It took me a while to get used to life without a dog and a cat - Buster and Alfie (cat) died within a month of each other.

After a while though, I began to "enjoy" life being able to leave the front door and garage door open (free outlet for dogs). I could put my Mum's ornaments on low tables and know Buster couldn't knock them over with a swish of a tail.

We could have gone to England by 'plane, had I thought about it.

Life was free but I still searched Workingdog.eu for a 2-3 year old German Shepherd. We nearly had one, black, 1 year old, cat chaser (and whatever went with it!!) We hesitated - she was gone. I nearly prophesized it. She came back to the breeder but then we had already bought our "sight unseen" our "Bete Noir" although she is "Pepper Salt".

Toni always said "why do they want to sell it - what's wrong with it?"

Sifting through the photo's on Workingdog.eu, I came across something that looked like a Dachshound, stopped, checked it out and came across a website wherein the owner sadly lamented the fact that she had just spent the first Christmas without her bitch and the bitch's son. I decided I would write to her and say how I felt at Christmas. Checked out her website and found that a Buyer retracted from the contract.

End of story. We travelled out to Bavaria and brought "her" back to Switzerlaand. Although I like Giant Schnauzers, I never wished to own one. My Colleague said that I would never be satisfied with them after owning French and German Shepherds.

Not quite the end:

She is athletically built, very friendly to other persons and dogs, occasionally warns, very quick on the uptake - after 3 days with us she understood what I meant when I said "where's the ball?" She searched around for it and I clapped when she found it.

On the other hand she is truly impossible and when I say "Nein" she barks. She tries to "knock us over" in the garden. Fat chance!!

We wouldn't change her for the world.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Hey Gillian

Great hearing from you again.

Sounds like you life will be somewhat back to "normal" :-o now that your back under the spell of one of our best friends, a canine. 

You input is always welcome here. :wink:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Welcome back Gillian, always nice hearing from you. I'm glad to hear you've got a little something going on in your home again. Although, I wasn't sure from your post exactly what you ended up with. Is "she" a Giant Schnauzer or something else?


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi Nicole

"She" is a Giant Schnauzer.

It might be that we got her with 12 weeks, just as we did our Landseer, many years ago. Both were "first dogs", Buster died in August 15.

Ater the Landseer, all the other pups were 8 weeks old when we brought them home and all were males and there was always a male in the house although we didn't leave the "bringing up to him".

Enya is something else, believe me. I had no experience with Giant Schnauzer puppies, but this is one tough female.

She is a terrific dog, friendly to canines and adults, plus children, outgoing, not easily perturbed by road works, etc. or various things that happen in our village or nearby town.

She doens't take easily to "Nein" and answers back. She tries to attack us but I have put her on a long lead and have shown her this is a no-go.

I have never had to invest so much in a pup................


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

When you've had a good, old dog for a while, puppies are always a bit of a shock. I'm still recovering from the last one six years ago. 

Your new little girl sounds like a fun adventure. Take lots of pictures. Share them with us, too.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

"She doens't take easily to "Nein" and answers back."

No personal experience but I've "heard" more then once that the old working line GS could be tough on heavy handed/unfare handlers. 

Knowing that you are a knowledgeable trainer it will be interesting to get you take on this.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi Gillian, sorry to hear about Buster and the cat 

Your new puppy sounds awesome. I love Giant schnauzers, I love schnauzers in general. It's gonna be cool hearing how you get on, I nearly went for one myself


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> "She doens't take easily to "Nein" and answers back."
> 
> No personal experience but I've "heard" more then once that the old working line GS could be tough on heavy handed/unfare handlers.
> 
> Knowing that you are a knowledgeable trainer it will be interesting to get you take on this.


Bob, I think this belongs in another thread.

Enya's outbursts have nothing to do with unfair or hard treatment. She is just one hard BITCH.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

leslie cassian said:


> When you've had a good, old dog for a while, puppies are always a bit of a shock. I'm still recovering from the last one six years ago.
> 
> _No, Leslie, this is just one bitch that doesn't want to take no for an answer. She's making very, slight improvements._
> 
> Your new little girl sounds like a fun adventure. Take lots of pictures. Share them with us, too.



I will.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Hi Nicole
> 
> "She" is a Giant Schnauzer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Matt Vandart said:


> Hi Gillian, sorry to hear about Buster and the cat
> 
> Your new puppy sounds awesome. I love Giant schnauzers, I love schnauzers in general. It's gonna be cool hearing how you get on, I nearly went for one myself


Hi Matt

If your aim is not totally to excel in IPO, Mondioring, etc, I would definitely recommend a Giant Schnauzer. They are "rough and ready" dogs, quick to learn mostly what is to their advantage!! They are very athletic, very fast dogs. Enya races around as though she's training for the Greyhound Trials.

When I say quick to learn what is to their advantage, I have found that after 3 days with us, Enya started to search for her ball when I showed her my open palms and, after finding it, I clapped and encouraged her.

She learns quickly. She grabs the "ball" and brings it back to me, just like the Briard, and with him I was able to build the "Bring" exercise to perfect "Bringen" for IPO.

Unfortunately, the Giant Schnauzers are not very well represented in Switzerland. There is only one Pepper Salt Breeder here. 

My trainer discouraged me from buying one, saying that I would be better with the French, German or Belgian Shepherds. Part of this is true, the "Shepherds" want to work for us. But there is no saying one cannot get a Giant Schnauzer to do this.

The Riesenschnauzer ISPU World Trials will be held not far from us in Switzerland in October this year.

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Awesome


----------

